# Possible link between IBS and Fybromyalgia



## lucyinthesky (Nov 18, 2002)

Hi, Rachelle Cote here I wanted to ask a question . I was diagnosed with IBS on the 18th of november and I was also told I might have fybromyalgia. Being 20 years old and suffering with IBS and possibly FM I was wondering if there is a link between the two "conditions". It wouln't be so bad having these "conditions if I was older at least I would have experienced life a little more. I'm still a baby just starting out and now I can't go anywhere in life because I'm in so much pain that I've had to quit college and two jobs in the past year. Very frustrating!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

The short answer: Yes.FM and IBS are linked to a great many illnesses and auto-immune disorders. I would encourage to do a "Search" on this website, you'll find tons of info (there have been a great many threads on this) and you may want to visit a website like this: www.fibrohugs.com to get a bit more info. (PS. A lot of us are "too young" to be sick







I'm 24 today







Welcome to the gang!)


----------



## htyson (May 23, 2002)

Hi







Mrsmason is completely right







My Dr (who hasn't really been too teriffic with "all this"), seemed to take it as a matter of course that I would have both conditions, as yes, they are both related....Have tried all sorts, the latest being that I had a food sensitivty test - so hoping that by following the recommendations will be able to curb the symptoms of both...Hopefully it will work!!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i know how you feel,i was dianoses crohns disease at age 19,im now 48.my advice is to not identify with the illness too much.i know its easier said than done,but try to adapt,learn your limitations and go about life as normaly as possible.nip emotional disorders in the bud,stay on your meds!and do not let IT get the upper hand.i didnt do any of these things and lost years of my life.good luck


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Beautiful advice from Denny. Remember, you are not your illness.


----------

